# Soya milk



## lucy123 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi - Does anyone use Soya milk? If so what does it taste like.
I have a recipe today for a low carb banana shake and wondered why it used soya milk instead of normal milk. I don't mind buying some if it is better than normal milk.


----------



## FM001 (Jan 3, 2011)

Tried it once and it tasted absolutely disgusting, far better sticking with semi-skimmed milk!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2011)

Ordinary milk contans between 2 and 5 times the amount of carbs as soy milk - if the soy milk is unsweetened then it will be at the lower end of that range i.e. one-fifth the carbs of cow's milk (whether whole, semi or skimmed, not much difference).

Haven't tasted it so can't give an opinion!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey guys - thanks for the very quick response as i need to go shopping on way to airport first.

I suppose because I have made a promise to myself I will go low carb this month, I should give the soya milk a try. It will be mixed with almonds, cinammon, nutmeg and almonds so hopefully the taste will be disguised a bit!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2011)

I suppose a lot depends on whether you expect it to taste like cow's milk as to how you react to it. I remember my Mum giving me some avocado pear when I was little - I expected it to taste like an ordinary pear and thought it was disgusting! Same goes for bananas and plaintain!


----------



## FM001 (Jan 3, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Hey guys - thanks for the very quick response as i need to go shopping on way to airport first.
> 
> I suppose because I have made a promise to myself I will go low carb this month, I should give the soya milk a try. It will be mixed with almonds, cinammon, nutmeg and almonds so hopefully the taste will be disguised a bit!




Hopefully adding those ingredients should take away the taste of the soy milk.


----------



## Carina1962 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have tried soya milk before but it just doesn't work in coffee for me, it's OK in tea but i guess it would be best to have on say cereal and if you are making any smoothies or milkshakes.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 3, 2011)

toby said:


> Hopefully adding those ingredients should take away the taste of the soy milk.




It certainly did and with the almonds tastely almost alcoholic. Scrumptious, Have put remainder in beaker for breakfast tomorrow!

Didn;t taste the soya at all due to vanilla essence and almond essence!

Just about to try milk in a coffee - will let you know what I think.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi - Tried the milk in tea last night - was nice.
However tried it in coffee this morning and it tastes alright but seems to have curdled in the coffee - I put the boiling water in first and then the milk- any ideas if I have made it wrong - surely the milk can't be off already - only bought it yesterday and its been in the fridge all night.


----------



## Liz! (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello, I am allergic to dairy and used soya milk at first. But it doesn't really taste that good, and doesn't mix well in coffee for some reason. 

Soya is also a very foreign protein to us we have not evolved in this country to use it, and because of this many people also become allergic to soya. It is not a particularly good thing to take in in big quantities and if you are allergic to dairy this does tend to happen as you might have it in tea, coffee and yogurts for example. Some people say well if it is so bad for you, how come Asian people are so healthy, they use it all the time. Well they don't, they use a fermented version in very small quantities and the fermenting process gets rid of whatever it is that makes it so unhealthy.

So I have found something a million times better - Oatly oat milk. All that it contains is oats. It tastes pleasant, and goes very well in tea. It does separate a bit in coffee too though, but I've got used to this and drink it anyway, it doesn't taste nasty or bitty or anything like that. 

But the BEST thing is that similar to oats, it lowers your cholesterol! Mine went down from 4.2 to 3.2. 

And they do a small packet of Oat cream which you can use in soup, tastes as good as cream or better in soup and it has no fat, and, yes, it lowers your cholesterol.

In fact I haven't found anything bad about it at all except that they don't make it as yogurt.


----------



## BigAndy (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm slowly making the shift to Soya from Semi-Skimmed can't see it replacing semi with cereals for a while but works well with my diet replacement shakes.

I'm not sure what all the fuss is about regarding the taste although I did ease myself into it by drinking a chocolate based soya milkshake alternative. I find it has a mild single cream taste to it.

I originally came here to see how everyone was coping with using Soya instead of Dairy, gave up surfing the web looking for answers to the good/bad debate regarding the use of soya with diabetes for what I can gather from the UK diabetes site is that everyone is copying perfectly fine with it.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 18, 2016)

BigAndy said:


> I'm slowly making the shift to Soya from Semi-Skimmed can't see it replacing semi with cereals for a while but works well with my diet replacement shakes.
> 
> I'm not sure what all the fuss is about regarding the taste although I did ease myself into it by drinking a chocolate based soya milkshake alternative. I find it has a mild single cream taste to it.
> 
> I originally came here to see how everyone was coping with using Soya instead of Dairy, gave up surfing the web looking for answers to the good/bad debate regarding the use of soya with diabetes for what I can gather from the UK diabetes site is that everyone is copying perfectly fine with it.


Hi Andy, welcome to the forum  I've found that it really doesn't take that long to change your tastes if you stick with it - I moved to skimmed milk years ago, and lost alll the sugars I was putting in my tea, but now I enjoy my tea as much as ever!


----------



## GregP (Apr 18, 2016)

I use soya milk and yogurt in my smoothies (that are flavoured with other stuff) but for cereal I just can't stomach it. Saying that I haven't responded to eating cereal very well either from a BG perspective, so might be for the best!


----------



## stephknits (Apr 18, 2016)

If you are not convinced by soya milk, try almond milk.  Some people prefer that.  Me, I like both and switch between the two.  I would have thought oat milk is more carby, being made with oats?


----------



## deleted profile 999 (Apr 23, 2016)

Almond milk all the way for me (unsweetened), although I do still like soya milk, and for yoghurts soya's the only vegan option that has a good consistency without any added thickeners.


----------



## EmmyBuzz (Apr 29, 2016)

I'm actually vegan so I use a lot of milk alternatives  Taste wise to have on its own or over cereal I personally prefer the taste of alpro almond milk or coconut milk but I personally don't find soya particularly horrible tasting I just find it very plain so it definitely tastes better mixed in stuff like smoothies! The alpro unsweetened almond milk is also good but again because it's quite plain tasting I mostly have it in things like porridge however it's only 0.1g carbs per 100ml so if you want something low carb it's definitely a good way to go! That said the alpro coconut milk is only 2.7g per 100ml and sweetened almond is around the same though so not much difference


----------



## deleted profile 999 (Apr 29, 2016)

Woohoo, a fellow vegan (and cat lover as well if the profile pic is anything to go on)


----------



## EmmyBuzz (Apr 29, 2016)

Tony Csoka said:


> Woohoo, a fellow vegan (and cat lover as well if the profile pic is anything to go on)


Yup I am a bit of a crazy cat lady too


----------

